# Cayenne's blood panel results



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So maybe I posted it in the wrong section is why I can't get any answers!

Her triglycerides were 321 ref. range 29-291 and her cholesterol was 326 ref. range 92-324

in 2009 her Cholesterol was high also 367 but her triglycerides were 121.

In this panel her BUN/Creatinine Ratio was high 37 ref. range 4-27

This appt. was a late appt at 6:00p.m. and she only had breakfast of 2 chicken drumsticks and at noon a beef rib to keep the dogs busy. No dinner .

Natalie, what do you think?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs are best to be fasted 12 hours before bloodwork, which includes all treats as well. Just one treat can alter blood values. The fact that she had a beef rib about 6 hours before might be why her cholesterol and triglycerides were high. Beef ribs tend to be fatty. 

Its normal for raw fed dogs to have high BUN/creatinine levels. It's only when this value is through the roof that you worry. It was high, but not that high. Did you have a urinalysis done as well? If not it's a good thing to get done alongside bloodwork to further check kidney function. 

Overall if those were the only things that were highish I would say she's good to go :thumb:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. thanks! They asked me if I wanted a urinalysis done but I didn't think it was necessary, I will know better next time. She had a fecal done at the same time but of course everything was negative. She has had urine taken before a couple times before surgery's that she has had and no comments were ever made about kidney function.


----------

